# Beast Mode Activated!!



## PWGriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok I'm starting a journal.  Maybe I'll get some feedback this time around.  I am training for strength now and am working on my bench and squat at the moment.  I have not even done the first workout yet but I am super pumped!!  This week I'm working on my clean form so next week I will begin.

I maxed out on bench today and got 265 on the second attempt (sad, I know, but it will go up quickly I hope)

Here is what my week will look like!~

Upper1: RI: 90-120sec
Bench Press 5x3
Weighted Pull ups 5x3
Incline DB Press 3x8-10
Face Pulls 3x8-10

Lower1:
Squats 5x3
RDLs 5x3
Split Squat 3x8
hypers 2x12-15 

Upper2:
Push Press 8x3
Bent Rows 3x8-10
Weighted Dips 3x8-10
weighted Chins 3x8-10

Lower2:
Cleans 8x3
Snatch Grip Deadlifts 3x8-10 
Lunges 3x8-10

It's kinda my version of westside.  I'm also going to be doing shoulder stability circuits 2x a week and perhaps some form of cardio once or twice a week....

Suggestions, advice, criticism and praise are all welcome!!!

What kind of cardio would you guys attempt if you were on westside?  You think HIIT cardio might be pushing the limit??


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

If 265 is sad, then what is my 150. 

Good luck on your new routine.

I dig the Beast Wars reference.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If 265 is sad, then what is my 150.
> 
> Good luck on your new routine.
> 
> I dig the Beast Wars reference.



I'm definitely not trying to down anybody by saying my 265 is sad...but it is kinda sad for me....I was at 265 almost a year ago, but my training and diet was so poor that it steadily declined for six months to like 225 or so...now I've finally gotten back to where I was and hope to start making some headway soon...

Keep checkin in man!


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 20, 2006)

I still have a lot to learn (most of what I know, Ive learned from this forum), but I like how you set up your routine.  

Im currently doing the bill starr 5x5 (this routine has started to take a toll on me, so Im glad im in my deload week), but was thinking of going to an upper lower once its done.  Good luck!


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

So are your bench, squats, push press, and cleans all speed work or what?


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I guess what I am asking is your 8x3 speed work throughout your workout?


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well I guess what I am asking is your 8x3 speed work throughout your workout?



The push presses and cleans are speed/power work...I'm doing very light loads and hammering speed and form and will take pretty short rests in between sets.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds good then. Cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lawl, Beast Wars was teh pwnage back in the day... Looks like an interesting journal... Fairly low volume routine it looks like. However often are you going to change volume and/or exercises?

As for cardio, I just stick to ~15 minutes of moderate biking or elliptical. I may also do treadmill interval sprints sometimes too.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention loading parameters....

Week1: 80% 8rm
Week2: 85% 6rm
week3: back off
week4:  90% (set new pr's)
repeat

On the speed work, I will be using roughly 75% of my 1RM....


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

what do you mean 80% 8rm?  What does that have to do with what you were doing?  You were doing 3 reps per set.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

I hate doing speed work with something like 75% much to hard onmy joints. I dont like going over about 60 or so.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> I hate doing speed work with something like 75% much to hard onmy joints. I dont like going over about 60 or so.



yea, 75% is high.

should probably start at something like 65 ir 70% and work up over a series of weeks.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

I was just saying 80% equals 8RM....is this not correct?  I'm still doin triples...

Alright 65 or 70% it is...I'm open to all suggestions...keep em comin.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I was just saying 80% equals 8RM....is this not correct?  I'm still doin triples...
> 
> Alright 65 or 70% it is...I'm open to all suggestions...keep em comin.



yes, that is correct.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 22, 2006)

So this week I am getting ready to start my new program....Today I am doing cleans (again) Some chin ups and some shoulder stability work....This is kinda like an off week.  My knees are feeling 100% better, but not 100% perfect.  Right shoulder feels great.  Next week will be fun.  So...

Cleans 8x3...135lbs...
Chin ups  3 sets to just shy of failure...seeing where I stand
Front squats 3x8...135lbs..light
Shoulder Prehab.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2006)

what was/is wrong with your knee?  shoulder?


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what was/is wrong with your knee?  shoulder?



Sometimes I get little shoulder impingements and I have a little tendonitis in my right knee


----------



## Adamjs (Nov 25, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Sometimes I get little shoulder impingements and I have a little tendonitis in my right knee



Tendonitis sucks. It's one of those annoying things that seems to linger forever.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 27, 2006)

Started the new program today @80% like I planned.  

Bench Press 5x3..215
Weighted Pullups 5x3 +15  (weighted was new to me...just testin the water)
Incline DB Press 3x8..75s  
DB Rows 3x8..80's ( I threw these in last minute...now I have pulling movements with a pronated, neutral, and supinated grip)

Workout was easy.  0 fatigue...none.  I kinda figured this was the goal, move the most weight without inducing the most fatigue.  I am really diggin the new program.  Lower body tomorrow.  I will be icing my knee.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 28, 2006)

First Leg day...

Dynamic Warm up/ Foam Roll...3 minutes on the treadmill

Squats 5x3..265....this was actually a little tough, next week is gonna suck.
RDL's 5x3..265...this was not tough, pretty easy actually..I reach an inch or so past my knees...perhaps when I become more flexible I'll attempt more depth.

Bulgarian Split Squat  3x8..35's...I absolutely LOVED these.  I felt comfortable with the form and no pain or discomfort in the knees or glutes like I've had at times with dynamic lunges.

Hypers 3x12..+25....I actually tried to maintain a neutral spine during these...at times I would hold the weight straight out or away from the body....hamstrings were really feelin em.  I think I need these in my program honestly...I feel my hips have been taking over on a lot of my lifts.  

Good workout overall...I took my time..I wasn't in a very good mood though, I think it affected the workout.  I was a little depressed for some reason.  Oh well.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 28, 2006)

my journal gets no love.   

I was wondering what you guys think....essentially, this is a bench and squat program.  Should I ramp up the intensity over the course of the month on say..the weighted pull ups and RDL's too?  Or should I do more reps with both of those lifts??


----------



## vortrit (Nov 29, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> my journal gets no love.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think....essentially, this is a bench and squat program.  Should I ramp up the intensity over the course of the month on say..the weighted pull ups and RDL's too?  Or should I do more reps with both of those lifts??



I'd offer my opinion, but then again everyone seems to think I lift WAY too much, so I'm not the one to ask. I've cut out a lot of stuff from my lifts and everyone still seems to think I lift too much. Then again, I'm also one of the more inexperienced lifters here, as well. Good to see it's going well though. I should probably make my own journal...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> my journal gets no love.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think....essentially, this is a bench and squat program.  Should I ramp up the intensity over the course of the month on say..the weighted pull ups and RDL's too?  Or should I do more reps with both of those lifts??



I would personally go for both.  However, it's not necessary.  If you feel like you have the nervous fortitude for that then go for it.  You could also kinda play it by ear.  If you get to that day with pullups and RDLs and don't feel the motivation to go balls out then don't worry about it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2006)

> Squats 5x3..265....this was actually a little tough, next week is gonna suck.



this is the problem with percentage based programs.  if you are off, or you have a bad week, it throws off the whole schedule.  It is better to play it by ear and see how you feel (RPE) and slowly make your increases, instead of focusing on specific intensities.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> this is the problem with percentage based programs.  if you are off, or you have a bad week, it throws off the whole schedule.  It is better to play it by ear and see how you feel (RPE) and slowly make your increases, instead of focusing on specific intensities.



Gotcha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Gotcha



The percentages can be used as an idea, but they are not a be all end all.

You really want to know...."okay, I am looking at around 85-90% for 6 sets of 2 today.....If I feel good, I'll take 90% (or even take 85 of the first to reps, 87 the next 2 and then 90 on the final 2) for all 6 sets.  Or, if you are not feeling 100%, stick around 85%).

You can't get to wraped up with what the program says on paper.  that is when you start to have problems....like "it says I have to work up 95% today but I feel like shit!".....well, how productive is that 95% going to be if you feel like shit?  You might not even be able to hit the 95% or you might hurt yourself trying to hit the 95%.

The same goes for training other people.  The program is there, it is a sketch of what is SUPPOSED to happen.  it isn't always what WILL happen.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> The percentages can be used as an idea, but they are not a be all end all.
> 
> You really want to know...."okay, I am looking at around 85-90% for 6 sets of 2 today.....If I feel good, I'll take 90% (or even take 85 of the first to reps, 87 the next 2 and then 90 on the final 2) for all 6 sets.  Or, if you are not feeling 100%, stick around 85%).
> 
> ...




How do you know until you try?  Do you kinda gradually build up to the percentages you were shooting for?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> How do you know until you try?  Do you kinda gradually build up to the percentages you were shooting for?



I can pretty much tell how I am feeling on that day while I am warming up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

also, I know that I am going to build up over time, so i will hold back when I need to and push when I need to.  If I am going between 90-95% for several singles, I may stick with 90% for that first week and see how it goes....technique, bar speed, etc....then move up the next week, etc...


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 1, 2006)

Felt pretty good today.... I did some speed work and upper body accessory work.  Still diggin the new program.

Push Press....8x3...135...focusing on getting the weight directly overhead.  Felt great.

Weighted dips...3x8...+35...felt good...I love weighted dips, they are teh best.

BW chins..3x8...8 reps isn't too bad...hopefully I'll be able to add some weight soon...

Bent Rows...3x8..135...since I already did the chins and I really wanted to hammer form, I went pretty light, going to try and stay tight and progress slowly this time around.  



Overall good workout, I got distracted with people wanting to talk and ish so it took longer than it should, but not too long.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Good solid workout after a little time those numbers will be a jumpin.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 3, 2006)

Yesterdays Lower body workout...

Power Cleans 8x3...135lbs...  I think I'm getting better at these, my traps are hella sore.  I think it's time for a little more weight, this was stupid easy.

Snatch Grip Deadlifts 3x8....185...These were much harder than anticipated, but I really like them

Lunges (dynamic) 3x8..25's....takin it easy on these...I had to go ice skating later that night.  


This workout was fun.  Cleans are getting easier form wise.  I bought a new under-armor shirt..I expect that to add 5-10lbs to all my lifts..


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I bought a new under-armor shirt..I expect that to add 5-10lbs to all my lifts..



Haha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

> I had to go ice skating later that night.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 3, 2006)

P-funk said:


>



 

I had a convo with a friend who was goin with us.  I was like..."how bad would it suck if you got hurt ice skating....explaining it to everyone else"...

"what happened to you?"

"figure skating accident...I was lucky this time"


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 4, 2006)

My boss pinched me today (7 pinch test) and it came out almost 20%bf!!!  

My workout today was great...still feeling strong...

Bench Press..5x3..225...with the submaximal stuff, I'm REALLY hammering form and still didn't come close to being fatigued. 

Pull ups...5x3...+20....not too bad!!!  I'm getting better at the weighted stuff quickly.

Incline DB Press..3x8..75..75..80..not bad either...still not close to failure even with the 80's...just looking for slow progress on this stuff...

DB Rows...3x8..85..85..100...I just said fuck it on the last set, I wanted to move some weight.  Only thing difficult about these was that my grip was failing.  I feel I will have to drop these before too long for a heavier row variation...

Felt great.  Could've finished sooner but I was training the girl I'm seeing at the same time...so I'd superset something and then I'd watch her and tell her what to do.  

Can't WAIT until next monday!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice workout, looks like some grip work will be needed!


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice workout, looks like some grip work will be needed!



Definitely...what do you recommend?  I have never done any grip work in the past...(trained BBer style...only now do I actually want to be strong)

I really do want to know what you think...and how I should work it into my split.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Bar hangs, static barbell holds, farmers walk, but anything without straps will do the trick!


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Definitely...what do you recommend?  I have never done any grip work in the past...(trained BBer style...only now do I actually want to be strong)
> 
> I really do want to know what you think...and how I should work it into my split.



Static holds with dumb bells did me wonders and I have heard the same for others as well(not particularly on this forum). Also, weighted gorilla hangs, plate pinches, and doing deadlifts DOH(double overhand) as much as possible.

If I had to tell you exactly what to do, I would only suggest 2-3 sets of DB static holds at the end of your lower body workouts. It is good to time these so you can gauge your progress. First do like, 3 sets of holding for 30 seconds each, coming close, but not too close to failure. Then next week do 2 sets of holding to failure, try to use a weight you can hold for about a minute. I am just speaking from personal experience. Just play around with them, make sure you challenge your grip, and mix up weights and holding times. Main key IMO is really challenging your grip on everyset. I'd only do them once a week as well because you grip gets used ALOT in most movements.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2006)

Todays workout...

Squats..5x3..280...hard, but it felt the same as 265 lol.  My conclusion?...SQUATS ARE HARD.  We will see exactly how hard they are next week indeed....

Bulgarian Split Squat...3x8...35's...these were way easier this week, next week, I will definitely feel comfortable upping the weight, perhaps significantly.  I think I've just found my balance so now I will really be able to bring the heat...

One Legged HyperExtensions...3x12...25lbs...These were GREAT, I really like the one legged version.  First time I've done these.  



Ok, so I dropped the RDL's from this day.  I want to really focus on my squat, and I already do snatch grip deadlifts at the end of the week.  I feel squats really just fry everything from the waist down, so no need for the second heavy exercise...I just moved on to accessory work.  Since dropping the RDL's I really feel like I wasn't so exhausted and zapped...which IMO will lead to greater gains in my main lifts.  We will see though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

For me, unracking the weight powerfully always helps me mentally for a set of heavy squats.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> For me, unracking the weight powerfully always helps me mentally for a set of heavy squats.



Yeah, I definitely think I defeat myself mentally on squats alot of times.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Todays workout...
> 
> Squats..5x3..280...hard, but it felt the same as 265 lol.  My conclusion?...SQUATS ARE HARD.  We will see exactly how hard they are next week indeed....
> 
> ...



First time Ive heard about those!   What do those look like?

And why the fuck do I always forget what bulgarian squats look like!  Is it when you step up?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> My boss pinched me today (7 pinch test) and it came out almost 20%bf!!!
> 
> My workout today was great...still feeling strong...
> 
> ...





Hah!  Our workouts are similiar..  well, no, the exercises are.  And the first time I got a caliper testing it came up to 20%.  I really couldnt fucking understand it.

With the 5 sets that you did on the first movements, what are your RIs?

My grip sucks too when it comes to rows, but its nothing compared to weighted pull ups, which I see is coming in..

Oh and if I might ask, how is it training a girl youre screwing?  I thought about it with mine, but even she said it was a bad idea.  Something about not taking shit seriously.  I can see the reasoning behind it too...


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> First time Ive heard about those!   What do those look like?
> 
> And why the fuck do I always forget what bulgarian squats look like!  Is it when you step up?



1 legged hypers...just put a leg up and behind the pad that would normally hold you in place

Bulgarian split squat is just a split squat where the back leg is elevated.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

GOD DAMMIT!  Thats it!


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hah!  Our workouts are similiar..  well, no, the exercises are.  And the first time I got a caliper testing it came up to 20%.  I really couldnt fucking understand it.
> 
> With the 5 sets that you did on the first movements, what are your RIs?
> 
> ...



double post!! heh.

I don't really time them right now, but pretty short, around two minutes or so.  With the accessory work I do alternating sets with pretty short resting intervals....I can get done quickly nowadays.  

My grip only really sucks with the dumbell rows for some reason.  I haven't done them since I stopped using straps however, so that may have something to do with it.  

Um...well..we're not actually sleeping together yet...   But it wasn't bad at all.  She has goals she wants to see met and she knows I know my shit.  I worked out at the same time so it was more like we were working out together...she said it wasn't weird at all.  I couldn't be with someone who wasn't at least somewhat fitness minded.

I forgot to mention she is pretty fucking strong for a girl who had her first day in the gym in a long time....she could incline dumbell press the 30's for more than 10 reps first try!!!  I was like ..dayum...wtf.  I train ladies that don't press more than 12's who've been with my studio for a year or some shit like that.  

She was fucking sore today though


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> double post!! heh.
> 
> I don't really time them right now, but pretty short, around two minutes or so.  With the accessory work I do alternating sets with pretty short resting intervals....I can get done quickly nowadays.
> 
> ...



Heh, that brings me back to a thread I think I made in Open Chat....and it comes up with every girl I date now.

2 min when you do 5 sets?  225 heavy for you?  Forgive me, Ive only read you last page as of now.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Heh, that brings me back to a thread I think I made in Open Chat....and it comes up with every girl I date now.
> 
> 2 min when you do 5 sets?  225 heavy for you?  Forgive me, Ive only read you last page as of now.



My max last tested was 265.  As I said, I don't really time my resting intervals....I know I need to, but this was kinduva fucked up workout....I had to train someone doing a different workout while I was working out and alternating exercises.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Yeah, I definitely think I defeat myself mentally on squats alot of times.



Doing the movement often helps with confidence, I found.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 7, 2006)

12/07

BW: 196ish (been eating like shit the last two days but that's about to stop)

DE: upper

Split Jerk: 8x3..135...same weight as last week, I wanted to try the split jerk instead of the regular push press...I LOVED it.  I think it will really help...learning how to move my entire body at the same time.  Definite increase in power and speed.  Closer to the end of the month I may try a little more weight, but again this is speed work, it's sposed to be low intensity work.  

Weighted Dips:  3x8..+40lbs.  Still love the dips, I used the same weight as last week, but definitely noticed it was easier, I will try more weight in the near future.  

Chin ups:  3x8,8,6.  These are getting better I promise, but I was more strict this week on these, trying not to "kip" my weight up...I will get better at these in no time!!

Bent Rows:  3x8...135,135, 145...this is less weight than I am used to moving on this exercise, but I took the start of my new program as an opportunity to drop the weight a little and REALLY hammer form.  I was very strict with 135 and still felt comfortable with 145 and form was still spot on.  I've done as much as 195 or 205 with this exercise in the past, but not without a little body english.  



Workout was solid, I felt great, I love my new program...it's awesome-O-4000!~!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2006)

what does your form look like on the split jerk with regard to:

a) foot placement (both front and back foot)
b) leg alignment
c) bar placement towards the end of the lift


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what does your form look like on the split jerk with regard to:
> 
> a) foot placement (both front and back foot)
> b) leg alignment
> c) bar placement towards the end of the lift



Do you have any pics or links to vids that I could compare to??  

A)I start with feet about hip width or slightly wider...I go forward with my left foot...(should I switch this up?) Be more specific and I can better answer your question, sorry...

B) Be more specific....sorry again lol

C)  I'm getting the bar all the way over my head...directly above..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Do you have any pics or links to vids that I could compare to??
> 
> A)I start with feet about hip width or slightly wider...I go forward with my left foot...(should I switch this up?) Be more specific and I can better answer your question, sorry...
> 
> ...



what foot you split forward with is completley up to you.

make sure that you try to get your back toe angled slightly inward (heel should be off the ground), weight distrubuted evenly between the to legs.  when you dip and then throw the bar off your chest, once it gets to its highest point, really drive yourself under it, limit leaning backwards.  When you recover, always step your front foot back (half way), and then your back foot forward (and they meet in the middle).


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, I cant picture a split jerk either.

Oh and good thinking on preventing "kip" movements.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what foot you split forward with is completley up to you.
> 
> make sure that you try to get your back toe angled slightly inward (heel should be off the ground), weight distrubuted evenly between the to legs.  when you dip and then throw the bar off your chest, once it gets to its highest point, really drive yourself under it, limit leaning backwards.  When you recover, always step your front foot back (half way), and then your back foot forward (and they meet in the middle).



I think I'm doing ok for a beginner with it.  I need to work on getting MORE under it...thank you for making me aware of weight distribution between front and back leg...and I did not know that my back toe should angle inward slightly, although my heel is off the ground...I don't think I lean backwards much at all...and I pull one foot back half way and the other up...

Overall...I'm pretty good at learning new movements...I move pretty well.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 9, 2006)

12-09

BW: 193ish, down a little...yay.

Stretch, foam roll, core activation, shoulder stability work, dynamic warm up.

DE: lower

Power Cleans..5x3..135..3x3..145..felt really comfortable upping the weight.  Once I REALLY get the form down, I will be able to pull much more...this is still very easy.

Snatch Grip Deadlifts...3x8..185...Still feeling good, not too hard either.  I'm getting better at not going balls out on all my lifts, I will take progress slowly on these new lifts.  I need to work on flexability for this lift though.  My back tends to round unless I get REALLY low and in that position I feel REALLY tight.  

Dynamic Lunges..3x8..30's...still taking it easy on these.  I've done sets of 5 with as much as 80's before but I want to slowly work the weight back up on the new program.  I can't decide whether to stick with 8 rep sets or bump it up to 12 on the lunges.  For now I'll stay at 8...it's my new favorite number.

Static Stretch

Good workout today...knee still feelin a little shitty but it doesn't affect the workouts yet...

next week I unload...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2006)

what are dynamic lunges?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what are dynamic lunges?



That's what alwyn calls lunges where you step out and step back.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> That's what alwyn calls lunges where you step out and step back.



you mean step forward and then back to position?  Like a normal lunge?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you mean step forward and then back to position?  Like a normal lunge?



yep.  lol, that's what he called em.  I just think it sounds cool to tack words like "dynamic" onto the exercise name....especially if it's on a "dynamic effort" day...heh.  

Oh and I read your other post..I will stop calling my program..."my version of westside".  lol.  I like the idea of it just being MY program that I wrote anyway.  With ur help of course.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

12/10/07

BW: 192..

Bench Press...240..5x3,3,3,3,2 ..this is the most weight I've used for working sets in a VERY long time, but not quite a PR.

Weighted Pull ups..5x3..+25....still not hitting failure..the first few sets weren't even hard, I am getting good at these.

Incline DB Press..3x8..75's...went back to 75's....didn't fail but it was tough, I guess because I went balls out on the bench press

DB Rows..3x8..100's...getting strong on this exercise again...I'm not strapped this go around so I think these will be great for my grip.  

Good workout....get to hit legs today and see how I squat.  I've never failed on squats but today might be the day...



P.S.

How do you guys think I should adjust the weight for the next cycle?  Should I just assume my bench is up 10-15lbs and calculate from there my working weights for the weeks to come??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

> How do you guys think I should adjust the weight for the next cycle? Should I just assume my bench is up 10-15lbs and calculate from there my working weights for the weeks to come??



a) never assume anything.

b) calculate from whatever you are using....so, if you did a 3RM today, use that and go from there.

c) again, this is the problem with percentage based programs.  you don't know here you stand.

d) you shouldn't really have to calculate....you should just know by now...you should be able to feel your way through and know when you can add more weight and whne you can't.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

I keep reading your journal title as "Breast Mode Activated".


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) never assume anything.
> 
> b) calculate from whatever you are using....so, if you did a 3RM today, use that and go from there.
> 
> ...



sigh...ur like the yoda of weightlifting.  

"feel it out!!  You'll know when the time is right!!"

Let me ask this then master.  If you had say an advanced client that wanted bigger bench and squat numbers....where would you start?  You don't seem too keen on percentage based programs.  Would you have just used an undulating model with lower rep schemes?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> I keep reading your journal title as "Breast Mode Activated".



I actually do have a little gyno.....



....



Not really though


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> 12/10/07
> 
> BW: 192..
> 
> ...



Good numbers..and good feedback as well.  Id say to go up, but not drastically.  Bench Press... 2.5lbs on each side?  5lbs?  I think 10 would be too much, but it does depend on how you feel.  Who knows, maybe this journal entry was made on a "bad" day(?)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> sigh...ur like the yoda of weightlifting.
> 
> "feel it out!!  You'll know when the time is right!!"
> 
> Let me ask this then master.  If you had say an advanced client that wanted bigger bench and squat numbers....where would you start?  You don't seem too keen on percentage based programs.  Would you have just used an undulating model with lower rep schemes?



It isn't that I am not "keen" on percentage based programs.  Intensity is extremely important and knowing where you are working at is also extremely important.  So, obviously, the first place to start is to test their max to see where they are at......then you can use that as a springboard.

What I am not keen on is being locked into a percentage....that is where percentage based prgrams can go south....if you are locked in and today you have to hit 85% for 3x5 and you don't get it.....then the whole program is off, because next week is totally based on the continuation of your performance of the previous week (which you essentailly just fucked up).  Does that make sense?

Instead, try looking at Prilipen's table and figure out optimal number of reps per workout for a given percentage range.  then, use that, along with the persons max, to get an idea of where the program should go.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> What I am not keen on is being locked into a percentage....that is where percentage based prgrams can go south....if you are locked in and *today you have to hit 85% for 3x5 and you don't get it.....then the whole program is off, because next week is totally based on the continuation of your performance of the previous week *(which you essentailly just fucked up).  Does that make sense?


Thats what I went through 2 months ago.  Gives you a good idea and rough guesstimation, but when I followed it to a T, I ended up dissapointed.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Thats what I went through 2 months ago.  Gives you a good idea and rough guesstimation, but when I followed it to a T, I ended up dissapointed.



right.  it is very hard to hit it spot on.


I mean, you could do something as simple as this for your main movement:

lets say we are doing deadlifts from a defecit.

week1- 3x5@a low intensity, working on technique
week2- work up to 5RM
week3- work up to 3RM
week4- work up to a max single
week5- start over with a new exercise


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

I gotcha P.  I think when I hit 285 for 5 on squats I was just ON that day...cuz using that as my 5RM hasn't worked out so well....the ME squats have been brutal.  Before I abandon what I'm doing, I want to back off and work back up again.  



12/11/06

BW: 190.8....    I keep losing weight....from just cleaning up my diet alot...

Lower Body...heavy day..

Squats...3x3..300 *PR* 1x3..275

Couldn't hang on squats today.  On the third set I almost failed.  I wasn't really feelin the workout today at all though, my knee feels alot better...but worrying about that and all the stress at work and home....coupled with the fact that it's hard to get psyched about leg workouts in general....it got to me.  After the third set I went down to 275 and it was still damn tough, so I didn't go on to do a fifth set.  

Bulgarian Split Squat...3x8..35..40...40...kinduva PR but I'm still new to this exercise...as I improve balance these numbers will go up weekly to bi-weekly I'm sure..

One Legged Hypers..3x12..25...I'm still diggin these.  They feel good and I feel a great stretch in my hammies.  I really feel my hips overpower the rest of my p chain in other hip dominant movements.....so this is a breath of fresh air.  


Good workout, but exhausting.  Not to mention it was UBER hot in the gym today.  I need to back off on the weight in the squats until my knee is 100% and I think my quads are what's really holding me back in this department.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Squats...3x3..300 *PR* 1x3..275


 
Congratulations on the great PR!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Are the bulgarian squats done with weighted bars?  Like pre-weighted?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Are the bulgarian squats done with weighted bars?  Like pre-weighted?



DB's


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

I rubbed one out this morning...you think that hurt my squat numbers??


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, you could have squatted 3.545 lbs more if you didn't with a standard deviation of 1.7599 lbs.

I've actually wondered about things like that. However, it is such a small thing and concerning myself with that would make me go crazy. I try not to pay attention to the little things that can harm a workout, because there is bound to be a few.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

you should've seen me though, I was pretty relaxed to be goin for broke on squats......


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> you should've seen me though, I was pretty relaxed to be goin for broke on squats......



lawl. I haven't been able to get too psyched recently. I think because of the stress from classes coming to an end + finals. So I've tried to adapt to my state of mind and really embrace the calm and focused kind of lifting instead of fighting it to become really excited.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> you should've seen me though, I was pretty relaxed to be goin for broke on squats......



I smoke cigarettes inbetween sets.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I smoke cigarettes inbetween sets.



   

I lol'd after every set of 300...I would start the set dry and pale...and finish soaked and red faced.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 16, 2006)

12-14

Upper Body=DE

Split Jerk..8x3...135...I'm going to be sticking to lighter weights on this until I get really good with foot movement/placement.

Chin ups...BW...3x8....I got all 8 reps for all 3 sets this time...weight will be coming in the next month for sure.

Weighted Dips..3x8...+45...not necessarily a PR but the most I've been able to do since attempting weighted dips in a long time.  Did not hit failure.  I think I will back off on the weight next week when I unload and build back up to maybe the 50 or 55's...that will be noice.

Bent Rows...3x8...145...I used the same weight for all 3 sets this time...it wasn't easy with strict form but I also went balls out on the chin ups, so perhaps that affected these.



12-15

Lower Body=DE

Power Cleans..1x3..135..7x3..155...My form improves weekly on this exercise I think.  I made myself front squat ATG even if I muscled it up accidentally...after a couple sets, it felt very natural sitting down to get under the bar.  I also played around with an unloaded bar and flipped my elbows underneath.  I actually hit my adams apple with the bar once and I now have a strawberry on my neck  

Snatch Grip Deadlifts...3x8...195...*PR* Still new to this, but it's getting easier weekly, even with more weight.  I think this will really help me improve grip strength and perhaps even hip flexability.

Lunges..3x8..35's...I'm WAYYY stronger on the lunges (I think I've used the 80's for 5 rep sets..)  But I'm taking it easy with my knee acting the way it is.  

Next week I unload and going to tend to my knee.  I probably won't do any lower body work and I'm going to see someone about my Patella Femoral Syndrome.  I'm not going to update this at all next week with workouts, but feel free to show ur love!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

why not just power jerk?

who are you seeing about the Patella Femoral?  Rest, ice, stretch and some myo fascial work should be good.  if you can go to a PT, ultrasound and stim are good too.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why not just power jerk?
> 
> who are you seeing about the Patella Femoral?  Rest, ice, stretch and some myo fascial work should be good.  if you can go to a PT, ultrasound and stim are good too.



I just kinda like the split jerk....Is a push press and a power jerk the same thing?  Links?

I'm already stretching, icing when I can and I roll the shit out of my legs everyday.  A friend of mine has said that a chiro friend of his has done soft tissue work with him before and saved him from having surgery a few times.  He was the first person to mention that I might have a tracking problem.  

My mom works for a good chiro and he has agreed to see me and cut me a break too, I figure what the hell..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I just kinda like the split jerk....Is a push press and a power jerk the same thing?  Links?
> 
> I'm already stretching, icing when I can and I roll the shit out of my legs everyday.  A friend of mine has said that a chiro friend of his has done soft tissue work with him before and saved him from having surgery a few times.  He was the first person to mention that I might have a tracking problem.
> 
> My mom works for a good chiro and he has agreed to see me and cut me a break too, I figure what the hell..



you mom works for a chiro and you haven't tried to work your way into getting a job at his clinic?  Dude, I would get on that!


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you mom works for a chiro and you haven't tried to work your way into getting a job at his clinic?  Dude, I would get on that!



Yeah, I've actually been meaning to talk to him about that.  My friend knows another chiro that I considered talking to...


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 26, 2006)

First day back after unloading...

Upper: 12-26

BW: 190.sumthin

BenchPress: 225..5x3...harder than I thought it would be...Almost expected to sling it up.  

Weighted Pull ups: +20..5x3...not too hard at all...will try 25 again next week, then set a new PR the next week

Incline DB Presses: 3x8....75..80..80's....the 80's are still pretty tough, but I'm not hitting failure.  I may just pick up the 85's and go to town in the next week or so to force some progress.

DB Rows:  3x8..100's....I can row the shit out of this still, but my grip falls apart, especially with my left hand.  I'm just gonna really hammer form and let my grip play catch up.  If it held me back in other lifts, I would really consider some grip work, but this is the only exercise that it hurts me.



Overall, another average workout....I was tired.  Very tired.  I haven't been sleeping well this past week at all.  Women SUCK.  That is all.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 27, 2006)

12-27

BW: 189.8

Lower body

Squats: 5x3..265...same weight as last month...going to see if this month goes better than last...first few sets were easy...much easier than last month if I recall correctly.  After a week's rest the knee is feeling better but not good.  today it wasn't hurting, but I knew it was there...

Bulgarian Split Squat:  3x8..50's..60's..60's *PR*  Yeah, today I said fuck it and grabbed some weight.  I've got the form down now so it's just a matter of seeing what I can do.  This is 20lbs more than last workout in each hand.  My adductors started cramping after one set of the 60's...HARDCORE!! 

SLDL'S...3x8...135..155..175....Yet another change to the program.  I was showing this particular exercise to a client when I realized how pathetic my hamstring flexability really is.  I'm using these in hopes that I can increase hamstring strength and flexability.  When I do RDL's my hips just take over.  They are too strong.  These felt great.  Looking forward to next week already.....well not really.


That's the workout...finished in less than 45 minutes.  The knee made it through another squat session.  I plan on icing the SHIT out of it tomorrow.  I worry that it's not just patella femoral though.  If it gets worse I will see someone about it for sure.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh...and one more thing




SHOW YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT OF P-DIZZLE!!!  I'M WORKIN HARD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> SHOW YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT OF P-DIZZLE!!!  I'M WORKIN HARD FOR YOU!!!



Love?  Love?!  Because of your journal, I had to go and watch all three seasons of the Beast Wars.  Do you know how much time that took?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Love?  Love?!  Because of your journal, I had to go and watch all three seasons of the Beast Wars.  Do you know how much time that took?



You loved it!!!

hope you didn't skip a workout for it though


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Oh...and one more thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gay


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> You loved it!!!



_Hero Code_ was my favorite episode.



PWGriffin said:


> hope you didn't skip a workout for it though



Nope.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> gay



That's nice of you to step up like that, P-funk.  You're a good man.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2006)

Pretty good workout...

for someone with a sand-filled vagina.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Pretty good workout...
> 
> for someone with a sand-filled vagina.



how did you know that??



sorry that was for foreman...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

Party at PWGriffin's house!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Party at PWGriffin's house!!



Bahahaha!


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 29, 2006)

not funny.... 



12-29

Upper body DE

BW: 190

Yeah, I barely ate yesterday cuz I was hung over as shit...so I think that affected today's workout...eh...

Push Press..8x3..155...kinda tough actually...still good speed and lockout...

Dips...3x8...+35...kinda tough....will hit the 40 again next week though for sure.

Chins...3x8...BW...yeah these were still kinda tough...I thought this would be the week to add weight too....eh

Bent rows...3x8..155..135..135...yeah 155 was do able but form wasn't strict so I dropped back down...



Overall not too shabby considering the circumstances...next week it's on!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

hi dude

im subscribed


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2007)

do you train anymore?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> do you train anymore?


who me?


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Strange...I was going to bump this thread as well today.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

Heh, I was thinking about it too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Hrmm...we must be connecting on an astral plane.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 19, 2007)

heh, I still train, but I'm pretty off the program because I'm trying to get these knee back to 100% before really sinking my teeth into another leg workout.  

I kinda didn't want to update the journal because of the shame associated with saying "I can't workout legs, I have a bad knee"......mike boyle wrote an article about how lame that is.   



I have made some good progress with a few lifts though...


Weighted Dips: 70lbs x 8...I did this today, I could've done more...I think I've been sandbaggin.

Weighted Chins: +20x8 then 7....also did this today.  When I finally stopped being a pussy and pushed the envelope, I got some work done.

I think I'm doing weighted pull ups for 5 triples with a 35lb dumbell hanging from me...

I hit 245 for 3,3,2,2,2 on monday on bench.  

I haven't progressed much on incline dumbell presses in quite a while, but I've been doing this exercise for quite some time.  I may drop it or make it a high incline press for a change of pace.  

DB rows haven't gotten better really either, but grip is what's holding me back in this department, but it is improving.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Why do you give a rat's ass is some asshat doesn't like your journal?  If they don't like it, fuck 'em!

I know I shouldn't internalize, but...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2007)

> mike boyle wrote an article about how lame that is.



did you read his article on anterior knee pain?  Might help you out.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> did you read his article on anterior knee pain?  Might help you out.



Yo, you got a link on that? My knee sparks up now and then.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yo, you got a link on that? My knee sparks up now and then.



for you


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 19, 2007)

I really think there may be some soft tissue damage.  I'm letting a chiro friend of mine have at it (it costs me nothing and it is very convenient at the moment) right now....but if it shows no improvement any time soon, I'm going to see an ortho friend of mine (works with dr. andrews....the guy is good)

Thing is.  I can't do any of those exercises listed without pain.  Sometimes I have pain just walking around.  That's what it's come to.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks hun.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> I really think there may be some soft tissue damage.  I'm letting a chiro friend of mine have at it (it costs me nothing and it is very convenient at the moment) right now....but if it shows no improvement any time soon, I'm going to see an ortho friend of mine (works with dr. andrews....the guy is good)
> 
> Thing is.  I can't do any of those exercises listed without pain.  Sometimes I have pain just walking around.  That's what it's come to.



 

you could find a good PT place that will do some Astym treatment on you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Verrrrry interesting article...

now this brings a whole new basket of things to think about. I am beginning to wonder if the pain in my glutes I was getting a few weeks back is connected to my knee pain. My glutes felt really tight, and the article suggest that tight glutes can cause the IT band to pull on the patella right? 

Also the fact that is could do with hip stability, then it talks about how unilateral movements like Bulgarian squats have a lesser ROM of the hip...and Bulgarian squats were one of the very few things I could be pain free even when my knee felt like shit. I am wondering if it could all be connected...hrmm...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Verrrrry interesting article...
> 
> now this brings a whole new basket of things to think about. I am beginning to wonder if the pain in my glutes I was getting a few weeks back is connected to my knee pain. My glutes felt really tight, and the article suggest that tight glutes can cause the IT band to pull on the patella right?
> 
> Also the fact that is could do with hip stability, then it talks about how unilateral movements like Bulgarian squats have a lesser ROM of the hip...and Bulgarian squats were one of the very few things I could be pain free even when my knee felt like shit. I am wondering if it could all be connected...hrmm...



nice dude!  Now you are marinating on that shit!!

Read up that article I just emailed you.  More good shit!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Sir, yes sir!


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah I just read that, it is good shit. Alot of those things I was familiar was but it wasn't till now that I realized the importance of the sequence they must be done in in order to work.

edit: i will stop whoring this journal now.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah I just read that, it is good shit. Alot of those things I was familiar was but it wasn't till now that I realized the importance of the sequence they must be done in in order to work.
> 
> edit: i will stop whoring this journal now.



Keep whoring my journal....Otherwise it get's boring.




Patrick...they can do astym at my chiro's place.  They used it with me a couple times, and ultrasound too....and the cold laser.  They've been using astym right around the knee though.....should I have them use it on my adductors and IT band?  Which muscles exactly you think?

I may have the guy do PNF stretching with me on a regular too...A girl I know went to see dugas about her knee (her shit would actually swell) and he just told her to stretch, that there was no damage. 

I will also be going back to an upper/lower split next week I think....doing some hip dominant movements and playing around with quad dominant movements that don't hurt.  (or TRYING exercises to see if they don't hurt, bulgarians being at the top of the list)  And with the extra time on my hands I will be doing grip work as well...anybody got any good articles on building an iron grip?  I've never really read much about it. 

What other movements do you recommend patrick?  The ones in mikes article mostly?  I can actually do BW squats without much of any pain at all.  (I still have to show clients how to do them at my job LMAO.  Imagine ur trainer going "alright we're going to do squats now, but I can't show you how to do them cuz I fucked my knee up!")


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> Keep whoring my journal....Otherwise it get's boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





right around the knee should be good as that is where the inflamation is occuring.  Just because that is where the symtom is does not mean that is where the problem stems from.  Enqiure about using the Astym on your ITband if it is tight.  The procedure is called "scrapping" or "stripping".  It can be painful!  

BW squats don't bother you?  I thought it hurts just walking?

Are you icing?  

As far as exercises go, you need to find out where the problem is steming from.  That will tell you what to do.  Do you know anyone that can assess you?  Look at ankle mobility and flexibility and glute strength, lateral hamstring tightness, IT band tightness, TFL tightness, etc....has the chiro tested your flexibility?  Do you know which way your patella tracks?  Does he know what your knees and femur do when you move?


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> right around the knee should be good as that is where the inflamation is occuring.  Just because that is where the symtom is does not mean that is where the problem stems from.  Enqiure about using the Astym on your ITband if it is tight.  The procedure is called "scrapping" or "stripping".  It can be painful!
> 
> BW squats don't bother you?  I thought it hurts just walking?
> 
> ...



My glutes are the strongest part of my body....the only REALLY flexible part of my lower body however are my quads (deep squats made them limber over time) Hamstrings and glutes are very tight.  


This chiro isn't the crem I don't think, he's pretty young....but it's free, so I was letting him do whatever he wanted.  

I haven't been icing like I should.  Icing sessions are few and far between...but when I think about it and I'm not running around, I ice 20 minutes or so at a time.  

Walking doesn't always hurt....nothing ALWAYS hurts....get my drift?  

I think flexability is the issue if not a large contributor.  I've gotten lazy with the stretching...and some muscles are a little difficult to REALLY stretch by yourself.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 22, 2007)

1-22-07

BW: still almost right at 190 (which is good, I'm not really trying to gain size or cut, just get stronger at my current bodyweight)

Bench Press: 5x3 @ 225 

Easy...I didn't even get a lift.  

Pull ups: 5x3 @ +30lbs

Not bad, not easy by any means though

Seated DB Overhead Press: 55's x 8...60's x 8, 2 sets..

Haven't done these in a very long time...wasn't bad, felt great

DB Rows: 3x8 @ 100

The rows are easy but my grip sux, and is holding me back..this will soon be rectified.

Rear Delt Flies: 3x8 @ 20's

These felt great and made my shoulders feel great too...sometimes my shoulders would feel a little tender (but not hurting) and after today they felt great.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice workout PW. I throw in some grip work in now and again, seems like it comes along pretty quickly for me. best of luck.


----------

